# DX Help Please!



## coder25 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good morning!

What ICD 9 code would I use for colonic wall thickening noted on CT Scan???

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 9, 2009)

793.4
Index:  Findings-abnormal-radiologic-gastrointestinal tract


----------



## coder25 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

